# Hi



## ABiolarWife (7 mo ago)

I am ABipolarWife and I just joined today. I am also a wayward wife and my beautiful husband given me the most valuable gift in the world. I am here to seek advice as we continue to reconcile. And learn from the stories of others.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

ABiolarWife said:


> I am ABipolarWife and I just joined today. I am also a wayward wife and my beautiful husband given me the most valuable gift in the world. I am here to seek advice as we continue to reconcile. And learn from the stories of others.


Welcome to TAM @ABiolarWife 

I hope you get lots of valuable insight here to help you in your healing journey with your husband.


----------

